# RPG Sales of 2015



## Voadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Adamant Entertainment has a MARS Savage World PDF bundle sale for the first two weeks of the year.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2015)

Frog God Games has a 30% off sale on their site, use code XMAS2014 until midnite Jan. 4th.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 6, 2015)

Rpgnow has a new year new game PDF sale. Over 200 PDFs at 15% off and a dozen special bundles with corebooks and supplements for $15 for systems like Scion and Dragon Age.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 13, 2015)

30 Things Can Happen - http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/browse.php?discount=936e6724fb

LURCH! The Zombie Chess Game - http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/browse.php?discount=936f61fb3b

Superstitions - http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/browse.php?discount=936fea2878

Thank you for your patronage.

All the best,
Mark CMG
CreativeMountainGames.com


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2015)

30% off certain Margaret Weiss books, including the Second dragonlance module, Deep Magic, and a couple novels. Looks like the sale runs through Monday.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2015)

Troll Lord Games looks like it is having a 60% off PDF sale.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jan 28, 2015)

Voadam said:


> Troll Lord Games looks like it is having a 60% off PDF sale.




It seems their license to publish Castle Zagyg has expired? With 60% off, I would have loved to explore it...


----------



## Voadam (Jan 28, 2015)

Jan van Leyden said:


> It seems their license to publish Castle Zagyg has expired? With 60% off, I would have loved to explore it...




I don't remember ever seeing them for sale as PDFs. The stuff I've enjoyed have been the monster books, the celt and norse codexes, and some of the adventures, particularly the big compilation ones.

I saw today the sale runs through Feb. 1.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2015)

WotC is having a 2 Year Anniversary sale on D&D PDFs. The Rules Cyclopedia for Basic D&D and the 4e Rules Compendium are $5 each while the 3.5 Rules Compendium is $7 and every other D&D PDF is 15% off.  The sale runs through Feb. 22.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 13, 2015)

All CMG offerings 30% off for the ongoing GM's Day sale!


----------



## Voadam (Feb 19, 2015)

d20pfsrdcom has a 50% off all their PDFs sale through March 13 with proceeds donated to one person's liver transplant fund.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2015)

Charity PDF Bundle for Jonathon Thompson, owner of Battlefield Press, who lost his girlfirend a few days ago to an unexpected heart attack. Looks like it is for funeral expenses. $30 for $380 in PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2015)

Also the Prime Directive d20 Modern half off sale ($10) for Thompson.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 24, 2015)

CMG's GM's Day sale with 30% off of all titles has begun.  Make sure to March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!

http://www.rpgnow.com/browse/pub/457/Creative-Mountain-Games

http://rpg.drivethrustuff.com/browse/pub/457/Creative-Mountain-Games


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2015)

GM's Day $10 10 Adventures Pack at d20pfsrd.com. Through March 11.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 26, 2015)

$10 Help Joe Mega Bundle at d20pfsrd.com


----------



## Voadam (Mar 2, 2015)

Through March the Orbis Terrarrum Core Rules Set and campaign setting PDF is on sale for 40% off.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2015)

GM's Day Sale at rpgnow, 30% off thousands of PDFs from hundreds of publishers.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2015)

$20 Charity PDF Bundle for game designer Christopher Banks whose daughter died. $273 worth of PDFs for $20.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2015)

FSpace Publications is having a 35% off GM's Day sale.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2015)

Paizo has its GM's Day Sale through March 10. Of note, 75% off Pathfinder 3.5 PDFs and a big sale on Kobold Quarterly stuff.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2015)

Two last day GM's day PDF specials. 

Rite Publishing marked In the Company of Monsters down 70% to $2.99.

Jon Brazer Enterprises marked all their PDFs down 30% and Book of Beasts Monsters of the Shadow Planes a further 60% off from that (about 75% total) so it is now $1.67.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2015)

Rite Publishing is having a PDF sale through March 31. 30-75% off on adventures and NPC products plus Coliseum Morpheum is marked down from $17.50 to $2.99


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2015)

The three White Wolf Trinity game core book PDFs (Adventure!, Aberrant, Trinity) are on sale for $4.99 each.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2015)

Six core books are 75-80% off including Shadowrun 5e, Traveller, Leverage, Space 1889, Heroes of the Jade Oath, and Esoterrorists 2e.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 23, 2015)

Mage the Sorcerer's Crusade PDFs are on sale for the next week or so. 25% off.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary, I was a contributing author and have used it in my games. The current Penumbra Bundle of Holding includes the Bestiary PDF as part of their starter bundle for $6.95.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 30, 2015)

R. Talsorian games is celebrating the arrival of its corebook Print on Demand option with a 60% off sale on all Castle Falkenstein PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (May 1, 2015)

May is apparently Sci-Fi month and there is a 15% off sale on over 4,000 themed PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2015)

For Sci Fi Month three core Trinity book PDFs from White Wolf (Trinity Core Book, Player's Guide, and Technology Manual) are 50% off. $4.50 is not bad for a White Wolf Core book.


----------



## Voadam (May 20, 2015)

Jon Brazer Enterprises is having a PaizoCon sale for 25% off certain PDFs while they are off to the convention.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2015)

Through June 7 Troll Lord Games has their PDFs 50% off.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2015)

Rogue Genius Games put out a GoT to have Dragons Bundle that is a great deal. $5 for a bunch of pathfinder dragon themed PDFs ($41 worth) including the $6 Gruesome Guide to Dragons. Not sure if there is a current Game of Thrones thing going on or if this is for a limited time.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2015)

NUELOW Games released a $20 Charity PDF Bundle to raise money for suicide prevention. It includes a bunch ($45.50) of R.E. Howard non-Conan short stories and some other stories, old comics, and some game materials (OGL and their ROLF system).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2015)

Going through June 12th, there is a Texas Flood Relief Charity PDF Bundle. $20 for over $150 of PDFs, mostly super hero ones but some fantasy as well. Proceeds go to the Texas Red Cross for their flood relief efforts.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2015)

Free RPG Day Promotion at rpgnow with a bunch of free quickstarts for six RPGs and the corresponding six core rulebooks are 40% off for the weekend. Leverage, Demon the Descent, Scarlet Heroes, BRP, Conspiracy X 2.0, and Runequest 6e.

Also Yarr the rules light Pirate RPG is 50% off.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 23, 2015)

Purple Duck Games anounced all their PDFs (743 in all) are 50% off through Canada Day (so July 1).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 26, 2015)

A follow up to the Free RPG Tie-In Sale through this weekend offers 40% off six tie-in supplements for those systems. Leverage, Scarlet Heroes, Conspiracy X, Demon the Descent and BRP.

Also Flaming Crab Games turns 1 year old and has all PDFs 50% off through July 1.

R. Talsorian Games has their Cyberpunk 2020 PDFs 60% off and their POD books 55% off through June 29th.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 14, 2015)

Fat Goblin Games put out a $20 mega bundle covering $372.18 worth of FGG PDFs. Not sure if this is a limited time sale or not. Includes Behind the Monsters and Behind the Spells stuff from the old Tricky Owlbear catalog, Racial Ecologies, fantasy currency, Vathak stuff, and more.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 23, 2015)

Christmas in July Sale at rpgnow.

25% off over 23,000 PDFs. 15% off POD. Looks like its good through the end of July.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2015)

Arion Games is having a Tenth Anniversary Sale, I think it is 40% off certain things through the end of the month.


----------



## JDulle (Jul 30, 2015)

*Bundle of Holding - Deadlands*

Bundle of Holding has got the Pinnacle Entertainment's Deadlands up for 12 more days.
bundleofholding.com/presents/Deadlands2015


----------



## Voadam (Aug 14, 2015)

PDF Bundle sale for Jim Ward, $4.74 for a bunch of OSR PDFs by Genius Loci Games


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2015)

Paizo is having a 10% off sale through the end of August. Use the discount code summer15 at checkout, useable once and good on physical stuff from Paizo and Paizo PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2015)

Lovecraft Birthday Mythos PDF Sale, 20% off over 700 PDFs for about a week.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2015)

WotC has a 1e Forgotten Realms PDF 50% off sale thru Aug. 31. It says all the 1e FR PDFs but only 10 (and mostly modules) are listed right now.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2015)

RPGNOW August Classics sale. 20% off certain Roman and Greek themed PDFs (such as Pinnacle's Weird Wars Rome and Green Ronin's Trojan War) through the end of August.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2015)

Skirmisher Publishing 50% off sale through the end of August on its Mutant Future Wasteland PDFs.


----------



## Starfox (Aug 31, 2015)

Last day of Purple Duck sale at RPGnow. I wrote (some of) that!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2015)

Savage Worlds September Two-Week Sale. 15% off over 500 Savage World system PDFs with some special deals on the weekends.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 3, 2015)

So it looks like Paizo PDFs are 25% off in September.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 3, 2015)

Avalon Games is having dollar day sales from the 4th through the 7th. 

They do 3.5, Pathfinder, counter sets, and skirmish games mostly.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 5, 2015)

40% off three Savage Worlds PDFs this weekend: Accursed, Savage Worlds Horror Companion, and Thrilling Tales 2e.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 9, 2015)

It looks like all Triple Ace Games PDFs are on sale for 25% off.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2015)

40% off three Savage World PDFs this weekend: Achtung Cthulhu Terrors of the Secret Wars, Broken Earth, and Shaintar Unleashed.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2015)

A couple charity bundles for RAINN the Rape, Abuse, and Incest National Network anti-sex violence organization.

20$ PDF bundle ($197.55 worth)

$20 Comic bundle ($87.85 worth)

$15 Fiction bundle ($62.78 worth)

And a pay what you want donation option.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2015)

R. Talsorian Games is having an end of summer sale, 55% off all their PDFs for the next two weeks.

Cyberpunk 2020, Castle Falkenstein, Mekton.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2015)

New Realms Publishing is advertising Saturday Sales, today it is 50% off Ogres and Underworlds PDFs.

They also have various sales throughout September.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2015)

September d20 System Sale. Thru September 15% off over 900 d20 PDFs. Includes 3e d20, OSR, and Pathfinder. 

Weekend specials to be added.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2015)

d20 PDF 40% off specials this weekend: Spycraft, Ptolus, and White Star.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2015)

A couple more PDF sales this weekend including 50% off Korthalis PDFs (pulpy mature weird OSR stuff), Yarr pirate game, and Echelon Game Design PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2015)

Frog God Games has a Pirate Day Sale: 50% off Razor Coast stuff with code PIRATE-DAY.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2015)

40% off Raging Swan PDFs through the end of September.

Also through the weekend d20 specials, 40% off Parsantium, Red Tide and Suns of Gold.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 8, 2015)

South Carolina 2015 Floods PDF Charity Bundle. $20 for $100 worth of PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2015)

20% off sales this weekend on PDFs of Mongoose d20, Savage Worlds Lankhmar, R. Talsorian Cyberpunk, Monte Cook Numenera, and other game lines.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2015)

Charlie Fleming of Rarr I'm a Monster Publishing put together a few fundraising product bundles after his wife Shelli was diagnosed with breast cancer. They can be found Here along with other PDFs he has on sale.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2015)

Onyx Path (the successor to White Wolf) has daily specials through October on individual World of Darkness stuff, usually 20% or 50% off sales.  The daily specials are listed on theonyxpath.com but can be found already discounted on rpgnow, no coupon code needed.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 24, 2015)

Legendary Games' Gothic Horror Plug In series is 40% off through the end of October over at their store on Paizo.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 27, 2015)

Halloween 33% off sale on almost 3,000 PDFs at rpgnow.

Also look for the pumpkins on various pages there and click on them for freebies.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 28, 2015)

Halloween sale. All Purple Duck Games products are currently 33% off. 

http://www.rpgnow.com/browse/pub/3367/Purple-Duck-Games


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2015)

Rogue Genius Games is having a 51% off sale through November to celebrate Stan!'s 51st birthday.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 11, 2015)

Mongoose has their Traveller PDFs on sale for 30% off this week.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2015)

Teach Kids RPGs Week at rpgnow.com Select PDFs are 50% for the week.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2015)

50% off certain Pathfinder accessories during Paizo's November Sale through Dec. 6.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 15, 2015)

Through November 40% off Goodman Games' 4e PDFs.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 16, 2015)

Tabletop Adventures' PDFs are 30% off through November 30. They are the ones with the terrain themed evocative descriptions.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2015)

Troll Lord Games is having a 48 hour 40% off flash sale. Ends Saturday.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2015)

30% off all Outland Arts PDFs through November. They do the Mutant Epoch post apocalyptic RPG.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 24, 2015)

Jon Brazer Enterprises has 80% off about 50 PDFs through November. Includes their Pathfinder Book of Beasts, their Heroic Races Compendium, their Traveller and 13 age monster series, and others.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2015)

Aegis Studios 80% off all PDFs Black Friday sale through Monday.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 26, 2015)

RPGNOW Black Friday sale 25% off over 2,000 PDFs through Monday.


----------



## darjr (Nov 26, 2015)

https://plus.google.com/+JosephBloch/posts/XfwJ9dqQfHw

Tomorrow, black Friday, the Castle of the Mad Archmage Adventure book will be on sale.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...venture-Book?term=castle+of+the+mad+archmage+


----------



## darjr (Nov 27, 2015)

Frog God Games has everything(?) at 40% off using the code 'BLACK-FRIDAY', Friday only.

https://www.froggodgames.com

and don't forget about their grab bags

https://www.froggodgames.com/grab-b...ack+Friday+Sale+-+Early+Bird&utm_medium=email


----------



## darjr (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like the drive thru site is down with error 500. that sucks but I hope sales are still good. I'm sure they'll be back up soon.


----------



## darjr (Nov 27, 2015)

Goodman games has sent an email about their sales. 

40% off pdf at drive thru. Their Grab Bags are back.
http://www.goodman-games.com/store.html

And DCC third parties are having sales too.

Black Friday Deals on DCC RPG Third-Party Content



> Several of the third-party publishers that support DCC RPG have announced Black Friday sales! Check out the 3PP items on your DCC RPG wish list to see they are on sale. A good place to start is Thick Skull Adventures! A longtime third-party supporter of DCC RPG, they're offering all their titles for $2.99 this weekend, reduced from the usual $4.99! This includes their DCC RPG adventures Stronghold of the Wood Giant Shaman, The Haunting of Larvik Island, and Attack of the Frawgs. Visit the Thick Skull Adventures RPG Now storefront today to save!




http://www.rpgnow.com/browse/pub/3769/Thick-Skull-Adventures
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/137455/Stronghold-of-the-Wood-Giant-Shaman?manufacturers_id=3769
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/118672/The-Haunting-of-Larvik-Island-DCC-RPG?manufacturers_id=3769
http://www.rpgnow.com/product/103335/Attack-of-the-Frawgs?manufacturers_id=3769
http://www.rpgnow.com/browse/pub/3769/Thick-Skull-Adventures


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2015)

Black Friday 50% off deal at rpgnow. Vampire the Requiem 2e, Planescape boxed set, Ultimate Psionics, Iron Kingdoms RPG, Eclipse Phase Rimward, and Lords of Gossamer and Shadow.


----------



## scourger (Nov 28, 2015)

https://www.peginc.com/pinnacles-black-friday-sale-starts-now/ 

Pinnacle’s Holiday Sale Starts Now!

PEG Sale 2015As most of you know, Pinnacle VERY rarely has sales, but it’s time to clear some space for all the new stuff coming in 2016 and that means great deals for YOU!

You’ll find deep discounts on most everything, and SUPER deep discounts on our older titles. But that’s not all! You’ll also get:

    PromosFree Promo Adventure Deck Cards for any physical order over $50. It includes a set of the hard-to-find Promo Adventure Deck Cards from various conventions and promotions. Just use the coupon code promo50 during check-out, and the cards will be automatically added if you qualify.*

AND

    Free Domestic Shipping for any orders over $150. If you fill your Santa bag to the brim, we’ll pay for the reindeer-and-sleigh service. You don’t even need a coupon code—it’ll happen automatically!

Remember, this sale started at noon Eastern, November 24—but we figure the holidays don’t end anytime soon, so why should we? We’ll run this HUGE sale through December 15th at midnight Pacific. That gives you plenty of time to pick up presents for all the gamers on your list…starting with yourself!

* For example, if you take something off your order, you might slip under $50 and not be eligible for the free promo cards any more.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 30, 2015)

Tail end of Several Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals. Troll Lord Games still has their PDFs at 50%, for example.

Also last day of the big rpgnow Black Friday 25% over 2,000 PDFs sale. Supposedly another 50% off select products sale for Cyber Monday only but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2015)

The Cyber Monday 50% off sale arrived. Book of the Wyrm W20, Urban Arcana d20, Chuubo's Marvellous Wish Granting Machine, Savage Worlds Sci Fi, Ninth World Guidebook, and Firefly Ghosts in the Black.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2015)

Battlefield Press is having a Hanukkah 20% off sale on certain PDFs through Dec. 13.


----------



## darjr (Dec 10, 2015)

There is a 25% off any physical book deal at amazon right now.

http://www.amazon.com/books-used-bo...m/[t|link[p|1747296653[au|5727177402741770316


----------



## Voadam (Dec 10, 2015)

Troll Lord Games has a 40% off Christmas sale on all their PDFs except their most recent.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2015)

Iron Age Core Rules PDF is 60% off for a few days.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2015)

RCRF Help for the Holidays Bundle $288 worth of PDFs for $25.

Includes titles like Green Ronin's DC Adventures Hero's Handbook, Pinnacles' Savage Worlds Solomon Kane, and the OSR Red Tide.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2015)

Rite Publishing is having a 30% off holiday sale, on most every print and PDF they publish. Looks like it runs through New Years.


----------



## darjr (Dec 16, 2015)

Deal of the day at drivethru is the kobold press 5e adventure Tomb of Tiberesh. Normally $15 now $4

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/168750/Tomb-of-Tiberesh-for-5th-Edition?src=sub


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2015)

Shadowrun 5e 50% off PDF sale through December.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 23, 2015)

Fat Goblin Games 2015 Christmas Bundle. $95 worth of Pathfinder PDFs for $20.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 24, 2015)

Skirmisher Publishing is having a 12 days of Christmas sale through Jan. 3. Each day they put one PDF on special huge discount, check out their sale category for which one.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 24, 2015)

Alluria Publishing has everything 50% off through December. They do Cerulean Seas, Remarkable Races, and a few others.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 26, 2015)

Aegis Studios has their PDFs 60% off this weekend for a flash sale.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 29, 2015)

Alluria Publishing's Cerulean Seas Holiday Bundle $100 worth of PDFs for $25.


----------



## Eminence_Grise (Dec 29, 2015)

I haven't found any RPG clearance sales for the boxing day worth my while. Coolstuff for example, has only 1 book on sale.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 30, 2015)

Fat Goblin Games has their Call to Arms and Shadows Over Vathak PDFs on sale for $1 each.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 1, 2016)

Eclipse Phase is on sale for $9.99 through January.


----------



## darjr (Jan 1, 2016)

Traveler in classic lbb form is on the bundle of holding. It's all of the classic little black books

https://bundleofholding.com/presents/LBB-1


----------

